# Asking for stars



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

customers tell me the other drivers ask for 5 stars and they feel obligated. I think that’s pathetic and I think that’s how you higher rated people resort to this pathetic behavior


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, it's so pathetic when people working for less than minimum wage are terrified by the thought of losing their income... to the point they'll sacrifice their ego.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

One pax told me a previous driver had signs posted in his car , front and back, asking for 5 stars,a tip,and a reminder list of all the badges available. The passenger thought it a bit over the top. The driver got none of the above.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> customers tell me the other drivers ask for 5 stars and they feel obligated. I think that's pathetic and I think that's how you higher rated people resort to this pathetic behavior


Wait - what?

Did you mean to say you think that asking pax for 5 stars is how higher-rated people end up with higher ratings? Because your comment is confusing and doesn't really express what I think you're trying to convey.

But regardless of the lack of a point, I'm wondering why you care. Is your rating low? Do you think it's bad that others are concerned about their ratings? Why do you seem a bit angry?


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I refuse to lower myself to begging for "stars." That's the kind of bullshit we did in preschool. 

Unless a rider asks me about star ratings, I don't say a thing. (About 40% rate, 97% 5*, 3% 4*. I can live with that)


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

when I take a trip and see all that signage, candy etc... I really pity the driver, and be like, "poor thing". As a driver, I always leave the 5* (providing its deserved, if not, nothing) and a tip, again if deserved. If they really want a badge and a note, I guess they can have that also. but cmon people don't lower yourself to groveling.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I think that's how you higher rated people resort to this pathetic behavior


No Ms. Sour Grapes high rated drivers provide excellent customer service and a personable ride experience. Our riders enjoy their time with us so they rate and sometimes tip accordingly.

Your envy is evident. Perhaps you should work on yourself rather than cast aspersions on those who are simply better than you at this gig.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

<--- Getting the popcorn, this should be good.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Wait- We get rated?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> customers tell me the other drivers ask for 5 stars and they feel obligated. I think that's pathetic and I think that's how you higher rated people resort to this pathetic behavior


I think the opposite. I think those drivers who ask for 5 stars probably get dinged more then most. I have a 4.97 and have never asked for a 5 star because it's just a bad look and I don't care what they rate me to be honest.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Just ask your passenger to rate you. The passengers that don't rate are most likely passengers without a complaint and would be a 5*; passengers that didn't like something will usually rate you. So, you don't have to ask for 5* ratings, just ask them to please rate you. Also, the tip screen is behind the rating screen...so asking them to rate you gets them to the tip jar.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Asking for 5 stars is like asking for a tip...
Sometimes asking will ruin it for you.

You're either going to get rated 5 stars or you're not.


----------

